# ibs-d and norovirus



## pollymolly (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

Im not really sure if this is the right thing to post or if i will get any help, but ive recently posted before regarding my ibs-d, as you can see.

My ibs-s diarreah has cause lots of problems in my life, and i have become fearful of a lot of things, regarding food, germs etc.At the moment norovirus is doing the rounds, my question is to anyone who has had this virus is it as bad as having ibs-d ? Meaning the pain. The pain is the worst thing regarding my ibs and not only do i have that to contend with, im hearing lots of horror stories about people who have had norovirus and the ammount of pain they have been in.

This question maybe totally wrong for this site, but as i feel that my years of suffering with ibs-d has caused this worry, i thought i would ask.

Hope someone can help.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

When an ibs-d person gets a stomach bug, it can mean the worst flare you can imagine. So, you need to protect yourself--hand washing, sanitizing your keyboard and phone at work, all those things you already know. Add to that what we should be doing for our ibs--eating as nutritious diet as possible, getting enough rest, etc--and you are doing all you can. I cannot stress how good, fresh air helps your system in regard to virus--you really should be in clean air for at least 30 min/day, preferably more. Once you get a stomach bug, it has to work its way out. If you have other symptoms and know for a fact that you have a stomach bug, try to take a day or so off work to let it flush out, then go back on your immodium or whatever and get back to normal. I had a bad food issue once and, after a solid day of D, I figured it had flushed out and overtook the immodium so I could get back to work. Seemed to do the trick for me. As to the cramping, I think each of us gets that different. Some are bad enough to faint, others only uncomfortable. You may also ask your dr if he will do an antiviral for you at the start of your illness, I hear that works but have no experience with it.


----------



## pollymolly (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi trudyg,

Thank you once again for you're reply, I feel like a complete nutter, asking these things, but am glad I did now...

My daughter has had norovirus every year and i managed to not get it, thank goodness, but am still in total panic every time i hear of it, all due to suffering with my bowels.

My pain is really bad, its the worst bit of the ibs, although i have never fainted, i feel like im going to die. of course the diarrhea is bad, but without the pain would be better for me anyway.

30 mins outdoors..lol. Im basically a recluse, except when i have to go to work...

Never even heard of an antiviral..i am going to Google that right now.

Thank you so much for all you help and advice.x


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Back in the old days they always said fresh air and sunshine. Think about it--sunshine will kill the germs, vitamin D is so necessary for immunity and inflammation. Our homes are so weathertight that we get very little fresh air and really should have a good airing out. I know it's hard to get out with this issue, but a few minutes out of doors can help in so many ways--even lifts your spirits. Good luck.


----------

